# Drug Test in less then 48 hours



## tonymontana187 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello anyone have any advice on how to pass a urine test quickly? I know of the drinks although it seems alot of people believe its a scam what should I do?


----------



## connorbrown (Feb 1, 2010)

Either don't show up. Or get someone else to pee in a cup for you. Thats how I used to do it in highschool.


----------



## redivider (Feb 1, 2010)

fake urine.

they come in a bag that keeps it warm, you hide it in you're undies... won't work if it's an expensive lab test though.....

is it a simple piss test, or is it a complicated lab one??


----------



## the75bag (Feb 1, 2010)

dr agent x has a temp Gage and worming pad on it so you sneak it in and use just make sure to keep it on you till you get out


----------



## Iron, Lion, Zion (Feb 1, 2010)

the75bag said:


> dr agent x has a temp Gage and worming pad on it so you sneak it in and use just make sure to keep it on you till you get out


I took a test a couple of weeks ago for a job, I used Dr. Green's Agent X and I passed. My friends also used QuickFix and passed his test about a month ago. If you follow the directions, it's flawless...
All I did was heat it in the microwave for the 10 secs it tells you to. This got the temp to around 98. I then put the heating pad around it with a rubberband, stuck it in a sock, then put it under my junk. When I pulled it out at the test site, the temperature said 96-98. As long as the temp is between 90 - 100, you're good to go.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

Drink mad amounts of water... flush your system out... 

I have passed many a random SURPRISE test within 6 hours of smoking by drinking mad water... and pissing lots...

careful though.. it CAN make you sick...


----------



## tonymontana187 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I have been binge water drinking today purchased rescue detox ICE which is apparently is clinically lab tested and proven to work. I feel I might actually have a shot at this i would hate to miss out on a 110K a year job do to smoking some innocent maryjane what a bunch of bs. Well ill let you guys know if I get it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

Best of luck Mate...


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Feb 3, 2010)

NOTHING will fool a gas chromatography mass spectrometry test, besides fake piss.


Anyone who passed by any other means just got lucky (something in the testing process failed) or is lying.


you can't flush thc out of your system with any drink, it's bound to fat cells. 

Good luck sir.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

if you drink enough water, after a bit you will be pissing nothing but clean water...

If you drink enough, your body simple has no time to "add" any waste to the pee...

There is no time...

But you gotta drink enough water... not just a glass or two...


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Feb 3, 2010)

Read up bro, you couldn't be more wrong about that water thing. I don't think you know how sensitive that type of test is, and it's becoming the standard.


Too much water usually triggers an inconclusive anyways, which means another test.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I guess the guys at the testing agency just LIKE ME...lol...

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## tonymontana187 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well Its done I took the advice of drinking lots of water and got that Rescue Detox ICE by Applied Sciences. I also drank lots of cranberry juice 8 Asperins the day before and two in the morning the day of. Pissed like 3 times before test, drank one last big cup of water took the detox 2 hours before and no lie I passed. Very happy back to blazin and no water for awhile.


----------



## redivider (Feb 3, 2010)

he passed... phew...


----------



## tical916 (Feb 3, 2010)

redivider said:


> he passed... phew...


A little late than. But if you need to be piss infront of someone. Drink as much green tea, cranberry juice and water that your system can take. Work out heavily up till the night you go in. And take as many Niesene as you can handle. It's burn fat off, literally feels it. You can pass any piss test doing this.

If your just pissing by myself in a bathroom. Take a pill bottle, put a o-ring over the screw cap. Fill it with clean piss and keep it under your nuts or in your armpit. Voila warm piss.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Feb 3, 2010)

niesene only works once or twice, and never works for some people. and it makes you CRAZY ITCHY and makes ur skin bright orange... really really dumb IMO. i would much rather drink tons of fluids and sweat like crazy. sitting ina sweat room cleaned me out after sitting in it for 3 hours 2 days ina row.


----------



## tical916 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd trust 2 years in prison in a bottle of niesene and as must fluid I can get through my body.


----------



## God Dam (Feb 3, 2010)

just got my card in the mail today.
good thing about having it is if you take a piss test and show
them your card, they put you down as "clean" and dont even tell
your employer you actually failed. so for keeping or getting a job,
nothing beats having your card. so if your in a legal state, just get your card!


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Feb 3, 2010)

tical916 said:


> I'd trust 2 years in prison in a bottle of niesene and as must fluid I can get through my body.


you must be a gambler.


----------



## Just.Bob (Sep 27, 2012)

tonymontana187 said:


> Well Its done I took the advice of drinking lots of water and got that Rescue Detox ICE by Applied Sciences. I also drank lots of cranberry juice 8 Asperins the day before and two in the morning the day of. Pissed like 3 times before test, drank one last big cup of water took the detox 2 hours before and no lie I passed. Very happy back to blazin and no water for awhile.



This is great... Rescue is my fav out of all the drinx... 

RESCUE ICE WORKS.

others I have tried that failed were..

Vale
Strip

Two jobs i didn't get cuz my dumass cant quit smoking.. 

ah well.. once I found ice i was good. i have used it 5-6 times for my " legal Situation " and it hasn't failed me yet.


ez.


----------



## Vindicated (Oct 8, 2012)

My buddy swears up and down that Niacin (800 - 1000 mg) works. I have a hard time believing it, especially since NORML says they couldn't find evidence that it works. The only reason I half ass believe it is because we smoked together one night and the next day he got drug tested by CalJobs and passed. I'm sure drank water, but he tells me he was tested a bunch of times at Caljobs and when he lived on military base and everyone he knew used nicain. I still have a hard time trusting it though. It just doesn't make sense, how can something just clear you right up. 

I'm iffy on the drinks too. The only thing I trust is the synthetic urine, but I've never used it either. I own a bottle of QuickFix Plus but I'm scared to use it myself. I kept it in my glove box for a month so I don't know if the heat of the car could ruin it or what. And who knows how the head job handled it. I tried not smoking for a month, but still fail with the single THC test drips that I pick up at the head shops. I'm a pretty heavy smoker with a few extra pounds to spare. Wouldn't surprise me if I had to go clean for a year before I tested negative.


----------



## djlarry502 (Oct 9, 2012)

i always have my mom piss in a cup then i use hand warmers to keep the temp of (IF needed) .. been doing this for 10+ years never failed one.


----------

